
Ask HN: Recommended Coding Bootcamps? - HockeyPlayer
A friend wants to break into coding and has asked my advice.  He has an offer from Revature, which he describes as:<p>&quot;They train their new associates for 10 to 12 weeks and then try to place them at different companies. Since the training is free and they also provide corporate housing, they require new associates to sign an agreement for a two year employment term. The first year pay is around 50k and the second year around 65k. The training is in Arlington Texas and after the training they can send me anywhere in the US to work depending on their clients needs.&quot;<p>My initial thoughts are that he would be better suited with an online school as being forced to travel for 2 years for that low of pay isn&#x27;t a good deal.  But I&#x27;m not up to speed on the subject and would appreciate advice.
======
VvdHout
There are some excellent bootcamps out there that have better terms I believe
than the offer you mention above.

Here are just a few we have come across recently that you can check out. Not
sure if you are looking for front-end, full-stack, or mobile dev to name a
few, so I mixed it a bit:

\- [https://www.thinkful.com/bootcamp/web-
development/flexible/](https://www.thinkful.com/bootcamp/web-
development/flexible/) \- [https://lambdaschool.com/courses/full-stack-web-
development](https://lambdaschool.com/courses/full-stack-web-development) \-
[https://flatironschool.com/career-courses/coding-
bootcamp/](https://flatironschool.com/career-courses/coding-bootcamp/) \-
[https://www.hackreactor.com/](https://www.hackreactor.com/) \-
[https://www.codecademy.com/learn/paths/web-
development](https://www.codecademy.com/learn/paths/web-development) \-
[https://www.makeschool.com/](https://www.makeschool.com/) (bit of a different
approach, still very much interesting)

I recommend you look for those that work with an ISA type of structure. That
way you are sure the platform is incentivized to get you a good job
afterwards.

Good luck!

------
sosilkj
Wow. The two year employment term, and the low pay, are both complete
bullshit. Surprised that no one here has called this out explicitly. The
'bootcamp' racket is getting worse and worse apparently.

Harvard, MIT OCW, etc., have tons of learning material available online that
your friend can take advantage of. It took me 30 seconds to find a Harvard
online course about Web development that's _free_ , here you go:
[https://www.edx.org/course/cs50s-web-programming-with-
python...](https://www.edx.org/course/cs50s-web-programming-with-python-and-
javascript)

------
Bucephalus355
Revature is not a scam, but they will treat you very poorly. I would compare
it to being enlisted in the Army / bootcamp.

The design of this program is to replace some of the H1-B labor that is now
being restricted. Just like H1-B you are not going to get treated great but
you do have more rights certainly.

This is the best way to think about: the developer community is very active on
Twitter / definitely liberal on labor issues. We all are also well paid and
not very concerned about being fired. If Revature was a total scam, it would
not be long before we heard stories on HN (indeed we are hearing one now) and
then I guarantee both Revature and the companies employing their services
would be faced with such fire and fury it would shake the whole tech
world...just look at FB contractors right now.

NOTE: Trilogy Bootcamp sucks I know

------
kraitis
[https://twitter.com/impcapital/status/1142667306503409665](https://twitter.com/impcapital/status/1142667306503409665)

------
startup_sr
It's a terrible idea. Go to csscareersection on Reddit and search about the
company. You will find plenty of feedback on that Company.

------
Vomzor
[https://lambdaschool.com/](https://lambdaschool.com/)

------
verdverm
Turing School in Denver

HackReactor in SF

That deal sounds bad imho

